# SRT



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

... no words to describe this one,


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats an amazing fish. WOW







Is it yours?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

..i cant afford an SRT right now, If you took two parents of the same quality of this fish and cross them, .oo1 of the fry would attain this look.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WOW! That fish is absolutely beautiful!



> ..i cant afford an SRT right now


How much are they?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whats SRT stand for?

the hump is too freaking big!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

super red texas... one that is red but no where near that one is around 1K, i would think realistically you could but this one for 5g... but a year ago maybe 15


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wicked


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

there is a one word.

psychadelic


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats one big ass bump on its head it distracts me from the rest of the fish


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

im not sure what a flowerhorn is now... its a mix between 2 different cichlids... i think... and the kok derives from mutation or?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

That must be one mean bastard.....Amazing looking fish!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

just to clarify, thats not a flowerhorn per se... its a SRT, super red texas... there is no trimac in it and never was, nor did it develop in malaysia were flowerhorn was made. Its clearly texas based, and texas are not in flowerhorn bloodlines.

It has differnt type of pearling, its white not mettalic like on flowerhorn.

Also to any newbies, thats definately not some mutation on their head. In my opinion, and the opinion of all the other 1000s of flowerhorn keepers, if a cichlid does not attain a nuchal hump it is essentially worthless (although i still find some intrest in a good looking one without a hump).

If you observe cichlids in their natural setting, you will always see the one with the largest hump is dominant over all others. It is a important social status feature that is thought to be testosterone driven. I.E... the bigger the hump, the more fierce and dominant the fish.. dont debate me on this cause your fish will certaintly loose its life in a challenge














Its a fighting instrument, that creates a leverage issue when locking jaws. Also it has been scientifically proven that female cichlids prefer males that show humps, ( the larger the better up untill soft ball size) Any show quality pure fish have humps just as big, although i find on most of those the head is actually way more grotesque as it isnt normally round but looks sorta pointy.

A great example of a fish like this is the famous midas diablo.. perfect speicmen.

... so in closing on this subject of kok heads :laugh: , if you were to keep a gorilla as a pet, would you keep a lame ass passive biotch, or would you keep the dominant silver back gorilla?
This fish wouldnt be worth 1/100 the price if it didnt have the head on it, shape is the most important determine factor.. if it didnt have a head the fish would have been killed by the breeder.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great coloration on that fish
but personally that kok is nasty


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> great coloration on that fish
> but personally that kok is nasty


 i dont like fish w/ big koks either. it makes them look so damn retarded







but i do love this guys colors


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

70's dude


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

poseiden, what do you mean when you say that the ones with the humps are always more agressive than the ones without??? i have seen plenty of flowerhorns w/ big ass koks and are panseys compared to my kokless flowerhorn


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The fish with no humps.. without questions will back down, the will not lock up or even chalenge the koksters, i would bet money on that. That is like the skinny kid at the beach who picks a fight with a bodybuilder, the kid might have beer balls but hes still gonna get delt.

Also there is a little fish pyschology behind it and here it is:
When a fish has a waterhead, the size of the head is determined by the fishes self image of dominance. If you were to add a big scary fish in divided next to that fish, its head will shrink if it believes it is no longer the dominant fish. They are not fixed. Instead, you use a mirror on the fish.. show the fish the mirror then take it away, it always appears that the cichlid has chased away the intruder, and he believes no one can touch him. When you damage this self image, or stress the fish by banging.. keeping in to much traffic, injur etc the head shrinks drastically.. up to 90% of its mass. Therefore, taking this into consideration, its virtually impossible to find a waterhead fish that will let you place your hand in the tank without it at anytime.

If the fish has a little mini hard head then this doesnt really apply because the only thing that is there is a little bone struture with some other strange protein substance that is inside the head.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

o really.... i should get a big ass flowerhorn and test this one day







. my flowerhorn has the trimac hump, lil bulge in the middle of forehead instead of the big ass freaky hump, and compared to pics of trimacs i have seen it is bigger than most. and BTW my fish has never backed down from any challenge... when he was 3" he beat the sh*t out of my 8" red devil which already had a descent sized hump and was very agressive as well as my 6" jaguar... im not going to go into this any further because it is pointless. but i definatly think and know that he would hold his own with any other big flowerhorn, with or without the kok


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Riiiiight....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> The fish with no humps.. without questions will back down, the will not lock up or even chalenge the koksters, i would bet money on that.


 bring on the snakehead :laugh:

nice..i hope thr srt find its ways to the usa..soon..cough*at cheaper prices*


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I want one of those with-out the big kok


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine is just a regular low grade flowerhorn that i got for like 4$







for some reason he is just really agressive


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

was that a hybrid cause it kinda looks like a texas-gt cross


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

it is definatly a hybrid


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

kok










ha


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah.. precisely bring on the snakeheads, in malaysia where flowerhorn were mistakenly released into the wild before people realized what they were doing, the flowerhorn were whipping out the local snakehead population which is an important food fish. Obviously, there are little matches for a nice powerful snakhead, but cohabitation will likely result in the removal of snakeheads from that area if i understand correctly... perhaps this could take care of the problem in maryland









Also the the hump of fish that cohabitat lakes with larger predatory fish. When you look at the size of these large headed specimens from the front, they are often the same height as a human head. This could scare most predators away.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> o really.... i should get a big ass flowerhorn and test this one day :laugh: . my flowerhorn has the trimac hump, lil bulge in the middle of forehead instead of the big ass freaky hump, and compared to pics of trimacs i have seen it is bigger than most. and BTW my fish has never backed down from any challenge... when he was 3" he beat the sh*t out of my 8" red devil which already had a descent sized hump and was very agressive as well as my 6" jaguar... im not going to go into this any further because it is pointless. but i definatly think and know that he would hold his own with any other big flowerhorn, with or without the kok










bro no doubt, your flowerhorn is probably one mean fish.. you wanna challenge some champion grades? the size difference is substantial think 14" without the tail.. 17" TL 4" wide 7" tall...twice the weight. I see most flowerhorn dont grow past 9"SL


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mine is 9" SL now only after 6 or 7 months. and i wouldnt want to challenge another fish. i was just messin round with that







i would never want mine to get possibly hurt. i think i want one of those big ass flowerhorns, those things sound awesome







. i never knew that some of them got that big. i thought they only got about 14" or 15" total length...


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Doesn't a larger lump mean more testosterone meaning and a more aggresive fish .<-------it makes sense to me.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

VERY nice looking, but I'd love to see a huge kok w/ my Rhom for 10 mins


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

i heard on another thread that some guy had a flowerhorn and a rhom devided in the same tank, the flowerhorn dug under the divider to get at the rhom and got all its fins taken off...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i bet these fancy FHs are very slow swimmers, i imagine a more agile fish could swim circles around them


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah.. the little 3" flowerhorn was eaten, to bad it was tiny.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i bet these fancy FHs are very slow swimmers, i imagine a more agile fish could swim circles around them


 definately completely inaccurate. Both of my larger ones are the fastests cichilds i have seen... probably as the result of their much stronger finage and more muscular bodies.

Here is what it boils down to. I would gladly stick my hand in a rohms tank for an hour with no fear of getting bitten... or for that matter even having to move my hand. On the other hand, i garuntee that no one could keep their hand inside a champion flowerhorns tank for more then 3-5 seconds with $100 dollars on the line. There is absoultely no hestiation, hand goes in.. wham hand is bit, bleeding all over the place. feels some what like getting your finger pinched in the door. I will take the same bet with holding the hand over the water! they will leap out an bite you! The fish makes large waves in the tank when they swim back and forth which spill over the sides of the tank... lots of water clean ups.

Also on the agility issue, i have had another 10"er track down and kill 12 exodons in no time.. i dont think they get much more agile then that.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i have a word AMAZING


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i just did a water change today on my flowerhorns tank.... my hand has 3 new scars


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> i just did a water change today on my flowerhorns tank.... my hand has 3 new scars :laugh:


 from bashing itself into decor or glass, or what?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no, the lil guy for some reason just has to bite me whenevr he gets the chance :laugh: . and BTW i said my hand, not the flowerhorn, got 3 new scars :laugh:


----------

